# What is Presbyterianism? (Short Definition)



## Romans922 (Apr 25, 2008)

What is your short definition of Presbyterianism?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2008)

A Form of Church Government


----------



## westminken (Apr 25, 2008)

Are you loking for a one sentence definition or maybe a short paragraph?


----------



## westminken (Apr 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A Form of Church Government



Very short and very simple.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ordination exam, if I'm asked "What is Presbyterianism?"


[NOTE: I know what it is, I'm just looking to give a short quick answer (1-2 sentences).]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I would make sure the candidate knew that "Presbyterianism" is not a theological term but an ecclesiastical one.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, I agree. Is it more than just the form of Government though?


----------



## jawyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A Form of Church Government



 

A form of church government about sums it up.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Remember there are Cumberland Presbyterians. If I am not mistaken they are semi-pelagian.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 25, 2008)

It means good food to me! A couple of weeks ago I was at a RPCUS meeting down the road and they really put on the dog with the catered BBQ. Every time I visit the ARP and RPCNA brethren they always have great coffee and snacks afterward.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> It means good food to me! A couple of weeks ago I was at a RPCUS meeting down the road and they really put on the dog with the catered BBQ. Every time I visit the ARP and RPCNA brethren they always have great coffee and snacks afterward.



You are definitely a pot luck Baptist.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 25, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > It means good food to me! A couple of weeks ago I was at a RPCUS meeting down the road and they really put on the dog with the catered BBQ. Every time I visit the ARP and RPCNA brethren they always have great coffee and snacks afterward.
> ...



I wanted to get into thier scotch but I didn't know the secret handshake.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2008)

What is the difference between a Presbyterian and a Baptist?



Presbyterians say hi to each other in the liquor store


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> What is the difference between a Presbyterian and a Baptist?
> 
> 
> 
> Presbyterians say hi to each other in the liquor store



P (pipes) C (cigars) A (alcohol)


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Blueridge Baptist said:
> ...




This is why if you go fishing with a baptist you want to take two of them with you. If you only take one he'll drink all of your beer!


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 25, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> What is your short definition of Presbyterianism?



The Church must ever safeguard herself against tyranny from above (cf. episcopacy - RC being the worst form, who view church office from an old covenant perspective) and anarchy from below (cf. Anabaptists, Marcionites, and most Christians who seem to favor church democracy - surely an oxymoron if ever there was one!) 
Presbyterianism rightly does away with the laity-clergy distinction. I believe in Presbyterianism - albeit at the local level only! Calvin's 'Ecclesiastical Ordinances' are commendable.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> What is the difference between a Presbyterian and a Baptist?
> 
> 
> 
> Presbyterians say hi to each other in the liquor store



That doesn't represent me. I might try to drink you under the table even at the door. But I do believe you are right in most cases.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2008)

Very short answer:


> Presbyterianism, which is the system of connectional church government with a plurality of elders, and a system of check and balances.



Little bit longer answer:


> Presbyterianism, the form of government in which ecclesiastical decisions are made by the ordained representatives of the people in a series of graded ecclesiastical courts. Presbyterianism can be seen in the Scriptures in several ways: (a) the Council of Acts 15, in which the elders came together as a body to decide the matters before them, rather than simply the apostles acting by fiat (contra Episcopacy) and in which the decrees of the Church were published abroad to the Churches so that they might be obeyed (contra Congregationalism); (b) the nature of elders described in 1 Timothy 3 and Titus 1; (c) and in the accounts of Acts of the early church in Jerusalem, which describes all the apostles as being in the Church in Jerusalem, which would not make sense that those who are given to preaching the Word (Acts 6) would do so on such an irregular basis (i.e. preaching once every three months), and the fact that there were believers of different languages (Hellenistic and Hebraic Christians) would argue for multiple congregations, all of which occur in a connectional context of the “Church” in Jerusalem.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between a Presbyterian and a Baptist?
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> Ordination exam, if I'm asked "What is Presbyterianism?"
> 
> 
> [NOTE: I know what it is, I'm just looking to give a short quick answer (1-2 sentences).]



If you need us to answer that for you, then you must be in the wrong job.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I wanted to get into thier scotch but I didn't know the secret handshake.



We might have shown it to you if it hadn't been for that tinfoil hat you were wearing.


----------



## MW (Apr 25, 2008)

Presbyterianism is more than a form of church government. It is a full-orbed ecclesiastical system which acknowledges the sole headship of Christ over the church in doctrine, worship, government, and discipline, and the unity of the body of Christ throughout the earth.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 25, 2008)

Biblical Chrsitianity


----------



## jawyman (Apr 25, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Biblical Chrsitianity


----------



## TimV (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, Dieter. You brought up a point that may not be the main one, but one that is hugely important.
Best
Tim


----------



## uberkermit (Apr 26, 2008)

Hodge sums it up in the first few paragraphs found here.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 26, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Biblical Chrsitianity



I believe that the baptist preacher C.H. Spurgeon said that about Calvinism.



> “Salvation is of the Lord.” That is just an epitome of Calvinism; it is the sum and substance of it. If anyone should ask me what I mean by a Calvinist, I should reply, “He is one who says, Salvation is of the Lord.” I cannot find in Scripture any other doctrine than this. It is the essence of the Bible. “He only is my rock and my salvation” . . . What is the heresy of Rome, but the addition of something to the perfect merits of Jesus Christ—the bringing in of the works of the flesh, to assist in our justification? And what is the heresy of Arminianism but the addition of something to the work of the Redeemer? Every heresy, if brought to the touchstone, will discover itself here . . . I have my own private opinion that there is no such thing as preaching Christ and Him crucified, unless we preach what nowadays is called Calvinism. It is a nickname to call it Calvinism; Calvinism is the gospel, and nothing else. Heritage of great evangelical teaching : Featuring the best of Martin Luther, John Wesley, Dwight L. Moody, C.H. Spurgeon and others. 1997, c1996. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a short definition from the realist school: 

A Presbyterian is a Methodist with a drinking problem who isn't rich enough to be an Episcopalian. 


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------

